

Counter-electronics High-powered Advanced Missile Project - kephra
http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_champ_10_22_12.html

======
JagMicker
Check out the video from Boeing. At about position 0:42, you can see the CD
drive open and the disk inside comes flying out of the tray!

